# UNITED ARAB EMIRATES | Railways



## DR.SHREJMAN (Nov 30, 2006)

*Etihad Rail racks up 10m injury-free hours* 




> Achievement reflects the high standards of the rail industry have carried over into Etihad Rail


http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/uae/government/etihad-rail-racks-up-10m-injury-free-hours-1.1341958


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

^^

Good to see this is up and running really well.


----------



## DR.SHREJMAN (Nov 30, 2006)

*Etihad Rail inks deal to protect key installations* 














> Etihad Rail, the developer and operator of the UAE’s national railway, has signed a major memorandum of understanding (MoU) with the UAE’s Armed Forces.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...cks-etihad-rail-second-phase.html?channel=542
> 
> *UAE government backs Etihad Rail second phase*
> Thursday, October 02, 2014
> ...


----------



## DR.SHREJMAN (Nov 30, 2006)

Etihad Rail set to launch next phase of UAE railway network













> Dubai: The UAE federal government will fund the second stage of the country’s national railway network, which is being built by Etihad Rail, the company’s acting chief executive said on Tuesday.
> “It’s 100 per cent government [funded], Faris Saif Al Mazroui, acting CEO, told reporters on the sidelines of the Dubai International Project Management Forum.


http://gulfnews.com/business/construction/etihad-rail-assured-federal-funding-in-second-stage-1.1392309


----------



## tkautzor (Mar 11, 2010)

Still waiting.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

deleted


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...ihad-rail-to-start-commercial-operations.html
> 
> *Etihad Rail to start commercial operations shortly*
> 28 Sep 2015
> ...


----------



## city of the future (Jul 24, 2004)

Cant wait till the passenger service is underway


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*UAE's Etihad Rail awards $436 mln contract to Hitachi Rail*

ABU DHABI, Oct 9 (Reuters) - The United Arab Emirates' Etihad Rail on Wednesday said it awarded a 1.6 billion dirhams ($436 million) systems and integration contract to Hitachi Rail STS for stage two of the national railway network.

Hitachi Rail will be responsible for the design and build of railway systems related to its subsystems, in coordination with other Stage Two works and contracts, as well as managing uptime and operation tests, a statement from Etihad Rail said.

Stage Two links the United Arab Emirates and Saudi Arabia from Fujairah to Al Ghuweifat through Mussafah, Khalifa Port and Jebel Ali Port.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Etihad Rail annual transport capacity to increase 8-fold after tripling fleet *
The National _Excerpt_
Aug 4, 2020

Etihad Rail, the developer and operator of the UAE’s national railway, awarded a contract to China's CRRC Corporation Limited to triple its fleet and expand its annual capacity eight-fold.

Under the deal, the Chinese state-owned company will manufacture, supply and commission 842 new wagons bringing Etihad Rail's total fleet to more than 1000 units, according to a statement on Tuesday. The purchase will boost the rail’s annual transport capacity to 59 million tonnes.

"Etihad Rail is building a sustainable national railway network designed to transform the UAE’s freight transport and logistics mode of operation by modernising the haulage map for the end users, customers as well as operators," Sheikh Theyab bin Mohamed Al Nahyan, chairman of Etihad Rail and chairman of the Abu Dhabi Crown Prince’s Court, said.

More : Etihad Rail annual transport capacity to increase 8-fold after tripling fleet


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Etihad Rail's Abu Dhabi-Dubai train 'could lead to GCC-wide network'*
Dec 6, 2021
The National _Excerpt_

The UAE rail project that will include city-to-city passenger services could be the first step towards a GCC-wide network, a leading transport expert has said.

Aaditya Thakrar, strategic transport planning manager for engineering firm Aecom, said the passenger service was a major breakthrough that would transform the region.

The project could lead to benefits such as reducing levels of traffic congestion and improving road safety, as well as making the region a more desirable place to work and study, he said.

More : Etihad Rail's Abu Dhabi-Dubai train 'could lead to GCC-wide network'


----------



## thebeatlesalways123 (Apr 22, 2017)

who will make this rail ? and rolling stock too ?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Etihad Rail, FAB sign Dh1.99b deal for passenger transport service *
Khaleej Times _Excerpt_
Feb 24, 2022

Etihad Rail on Thursday said it signed a Dh1.99 billion financing agreement with First Abu Dhabi Bank (FAB)) to launch railway passenger transport services in the country.

The deal comes as part of the UAE National Railways Programme, the largest land transport system of its kind in the UAE, where First Abu Dhabi Bank will be the certified lead arranger for the loan.

Sheikh Theyab bin Mohamed bin Zayed Al Nahyan, Chairman of the Abu Dhabi Crown Prince’s Court, and Chairman of Etihad Rail, and Sheikh Mohamed bin Saif bin Mohamed Al Nahyan, Vice-Chairman of FAB’s board of directors witnessed the signing of the agreement by Shadi Malak, chief executive officer of Etihad Rail, and Hana Al Rostamani, group chief executive officer at FAB.

More : Etihad Rail, FAB sign Dh1.99b deal for passenger transport service


----------

